# Bishop, GA- Abigal, large adult, female



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1214497010577

Abigail

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large


Shelter: Oconee County Animal Control 
1171 Branch Road 
Bishop, GA
Shelter dog ID: Abigail
Contact tel: 706-769-3956 
Contact name: Laura 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Abigail Abigail is a German Shepherd approxiamtely 3-4 years old. She walks with a limp in her back left hip. It may possibly be and old injury. She is very friendly, loves to go for walks, and doesn't jump on kids. 

can someone please post her pics....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Abigail has a thread already started.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainhttp://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1214497010577
> 
> Abigail
> 
> ...



Couldn't find other post?? Just didn't want to have her lost --- she is still there


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

She does look familiar, but i can't find her other post either.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

With all the new dogs being listed, it's easy for the "older" ones to drop. I found her on page 6.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Could you please post the link for the older thread. I couldn't find it and I don't want to lock this if there isn't another thread.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=733910&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

On the older thread* elliecd stated that Abigal was adopted and so her thread was marked as such and moved off of "Urgent". 

*Thanks GT for finding it in another section. 

Possibly the Dogs in Danger site just hasn't been updated and hopefully Abigal has been adopted. 

elliecd, you had received an email from the shelter stating that she was adopted or at least that is the way that I read it -- correct?


----------

